# Kompilierfehler - Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden werden



## Froxx (20. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Eclipse.
Da ich gerade am Schreiben eines Programmes bin, in dem ich Daten in eine SQLite-DB abspeichern möchte, habe ich mir eine .jar für SQLite geladen und die importiert (Rechtsklick auf mein Projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> Add External JARs...).
Das hat auch alles super funktioniert, allerdings habe ich immer nach einem Programmneustart von Eclipse den Fehler, dass ich beim Kompilieren folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme:

```
[COLOR="Red"]Fehler: Hauptklasse asdf.Test konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden[/COLOR]
```
Manchmal lässt sich das scheinbar durch das Entfernen und Neueinfügen der .jar-Datei bzw. einem weiteren Programmneustart beheben, aber funktionieren tut das auch nicht immer.
Wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege, den Quelltext der Klasse 1:1 herüberkopiere und auch in dem Projekt die -jar importiere, funktioniert das auch alles super. Darum verwundert mich das so sehr, da vom Quelltext her ja alles i.O. ist.
Darum würde ich ganz gerne von euch mal wissen, ob ihr ebenfalls bereits dieses Problem hattet, und wie ihr es behoben habt oder euch vorstellt es beheben zu können.

lg Froxx


----------



## hdi (20. Okt 2011)

Hast du vllt das jar-Files verschoben? Versuch's mal nicht als externe lib einzubinden, sondern intern. Mach dir in deinem Projekt (auf Ebene des src-Ordners) einen neuen Ornder "lib", zieh die jar dort rein (Hinein_kopieren_, und nicht nur darauf verweisen), und adde die dann über "add jar" statt "add external jar"


----------



## Froxx (20. Okt 2011)

Auf Ebene des src-Ordners (also direkt im Ordner meines Projekts) habe ich mir mal diesen lib-Ordner erstellt und die .jar da reinverschoben. Wenn ich allerdings dann Eclipse starte und die Datei neu einfügen will, zeigt er mir den lib-Ordner unter "Add JARs" nicht an. Es funktioniert auch nicht, wenn ich den lib-Ordner in den src-Ordner hineinkopiere und das anschließend nochmal versuche.

lg Froxx


----------



## nillehammer (20. Okt 2011)

Bedeutung der Fehlermeldung ist klar. Folgende Ursachen sind denkbar:
- Du hast doch einen Fehler in Deinem Code z.B. falsche/fehlende Package-Angabe
- Eclipse kompiliert in einen Outputfolder hinein. Dort kommen dann die .class-Dateien zum liegen. Aus irgend einem Grund fehlt die .class-Datei der Hauptklasse. Ein "Project -> Clean" schafft hier Abhilfe.

Falls das zweite zutrifft, bleibt natürlich die Frage, warum die .class-Datei verschwindet. Als Ursache kommen externe Build-Tools wie Ant oder Maven in Frage, die währen des Buildprozesses den Ordner leeren. Oder ein anderes Tool, das das tut.


----------



## Froxx (20. Okt 2011)

Woohoo! Danke nillhammer, der Clean hat geholfen 
Ich habe die .jar btw wieder extern geaddet, aber Hauptsache ist ja, dass es jetzt funktioniert.
Danke schön.

lg Froxx


----------

